# Integration Questions. Alpine content.



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

I would like to hook up my Ipod to my Alpine CDA-9856 head unit, but it has no input on the front of the face. So not sure excatly what my options are. I do know it has inputs of some kind on the rear, be it changer or whatever.
Any help would be awesome.


_Modified by DOHC91GLI at 1:56 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Integration Questions. Alpine content. (DOHC91GLI)*

Hey, they don't come with a headphone jack in the front. For Alpines, they probably either have a USB looking connection in the back of the unit, or a spot to connect the iPod interface cable. They aren't too expensive.


----------

